# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-25. ФОТО.

## kuslin2

СУ-25. Фото.

----------


## AndyK

Ахтарские самолетки.... Пасиб за фото

----------


## kuslin2

СУ-25. Полеты.

----------


## AC

> СУ-25. Полеты.


Спасибо! Зима эта?  :Smile:

----------


## kuslin2

Зима эта.... ( я так думаю )..

----------


## kuslin2

Фото СУ-25.

----------


## kuslin2

Фото СУ-25.....

----------


## Антон

Спасибо Михаил! :Smile:

----------


## Бомба

Добавлю споттера споттеров :Smile:

----------


## kuslin2

СУ-25 в Таджикистане.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhcHXHNpdnE

----------


## kuslin2

Группа СУ-25 на совместных учениях с ЧФ РФ.

----------


## kuslin2

Посвящение. СУ-25.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBBDjORspz4       Посвящение 2. СУ-25.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pZB8851Hq4

----------


## Monox

Чехия, *Брно музей*

----------


## Monox

Чехия, *Градец Кралове*

----------


## Monox



----------


## kuslin2

аэр.Степь...

----------


## AC

> аэр.Степь...


А какая спарка (№??) разбилась в Степи недавно?  :Confused:

----------


## kuslin2

Над Грозным.

----------


## Антоха

> Над Грозным.


известая серия фот... я по началу на одной из них долго не мог Грача найти

----------


## Kochegar

Пару фото  по Су -25

----------


## Avia M

Перу.

https://www.airfighters.com/photo/26...i-Su-25UB/080/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...n&tkn=1576#lst

----------

